# Day trip to LA



## cschoedler (Dec 27, 2016)

Girlfriend and I have been hanging with her family in Orange County for the past few days and I think we're going to sneak away for the day to LA. Any ideas on places to eat? Thinking about grabbing lunch around little Tokyo but that's about all I have planned. Thinking about lunch and dinner. I'd love to check out JKI but closed for the holidays  

Any tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 27, 2016)

If you need restaurant help, just email me


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 18, 2017)

Perch in downtown LA,
Church and State in same


for OC -

Marche Moderne in Crystal Cove Newport Beach if you like French
Ikko Japanese in Costa Mesa at Bristol and Baker if you want authentic - no American style rolls

regards


----------



## Andreu (Dec 20, 2017)

Yamashiro in Hollywood if you want to have nice view of L.A. and romatic dinner with your girlfriend.


----------

